
Most Female and Male Occupations Since 1950 - yoloswagins
https://flowingdata.com/2017/09/11/most-female-and-male-occupations-since-1950/
======
aphextim
>Between 1950 and 2015, there were 82 occupations out of 459 that flipped from
male to female and/or female to male. Out of the 82, 72 shifted from male to
female majority. There were 28 occupations that shifted from majority female
to male. (Keep in mind that an occupation can fluctuate more than once over
the years.)

Opinion - It seems to me the only real female dominated space where males are
gaining equal track is "Personal Care and Service Workers, All Other". Females
however are gaining a ton of ground in a multitude of professions/services
(which is a good thing).

I would be interested in seeing this data cross analyzed with the respected
field's average yearly salary.

